# Digitalfoto als Dia entwickeln lassen?



## andyK (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,


da wir uns für unsere Partyhalle (noch) keinen Beamer leisten können,
wollte ich mit meiner DigiCam (hab nur die) ein paar Motive fotografieren, diese ein wenig bearbeiten und dann irgendwo als DIA entwickeln lassen. Die sollen dann mit einem normalen DIA-Projektor an die Wand geworfen werden.

Geht sowas? Und wenn ja, kennt ihr Firmen, die das anbieten?

Wär voll toll, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

MfG

Andy


----------



## Beppone (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Dias lassen sich auf einem Diabelichter ab Datei ausbelichten lassen.
Das macht dir jedes Fachlabor, günstiger geht das online (google: Diabelichtung).

Preise und Qualität schwanken stark, vergleichen lohnt.
Die Auflösung liegt weit über dem, was Digicams können und wird
in Zeilen angegeben (4k entspricht 4.096 aufgelöste Zeilen, also 4096 x 2704 Pixel beim KB-Dia, 8k = 8192 x 5408 Pixel).

Von daher reicht es vollkommen, auf 4x ausbelichten zu lassen.

Daten werden immer in RGB, Seitenverhältnis 2 : 3, querformatig angelegt...

in dem Sinne..

viel Erfolg damit


----------

